
What If Airlines Claim Extraordinary Circumstances - obi1kenobi
https://www.claimair.com/blog/what-if-airlines-claim-extraordinary-circumstances/
======
obi1kenobi
Excellent write-up of what does and does not constitute "extraordinary
circumstances" for the purposes of passenger compensation for delays and
cancellations. The post even refers to specific legal precedents in each
situation, and contains advice on how to approach the airline about getting
your money.

